# Suggestions for Portable Fish Finders



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

A group of us went up to Canada this year fishing out of some 14 foot aluminum boats, fishing blind. I'm looking for suggestions for fish finders that will most likely be dedicated for Canadian trips (I have a vex already for ice fishing, I know it works, but would rather have a graph). 


Thanks!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Lowrance elite 5 portable, can use it as a flasher for ice fishing too..


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

Anything that uses as little power as possible, unless you are a regular at a camp that has electricity. I have two Humminbird portables, a 565 and a Piranhamax 160, that work just fine for me. I got one used for a great price too. 

That being said, any sonar can be made portable with a 12V battery [and ideally a small car fuse].


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks guys, what brackets do you use for mounting them? Something similar to this?


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Thanks guys, what brackets do you use for mounting them? Something similar to this?


At first I used a commercial transducer mount, but did I ever hate that thing. Some people like them, but the one I had was horrible as it was heavy and never secured to the boat properly. Now, I used a 2 foot section of a 2x3 and a 3" C-Clamp. Works fantastic.


----------

